# My dog stinks and I can't bathe him



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

My dog Harry is recovering from leg surgery and he is getting pretty stinky. I can't bathe him until his pins are removed. Any suggestions on what I can do to give him that fresh after a bath smell again?


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

THey have waterless shampoos on the market. I don't know of any brands but I know they are out there. There are also deodorizing sprays but they just mask the smell. I think Bio-groom makes a waterless shampoo. I used to put baby powder on my dog and it used to absorb the smell.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Your local pet store should have bath wipes. You just wipe him down while avoiding the surgical area. If you can't find the bath wipes, you could try baby wipes but I'd only use the ones that are alcohol and fragrance free.

Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

Last night I had to do something because he is staying in my husband's barber shop downstairs. We live upstairs and he can't do the steps yet. I wiped him down with a mild solution of water and nice smelling dog shampoo (very little in the water). Then I rubbed him down with just plain water on a towel. He does smell better and the shop doesn't have the doggie odor. I believe it will be another 2 or 3 weeks before he can get a bath.
I will get some pet wipes today. I'll also look for waterless shampoo too. Thanks!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is what we use at work for dogs and cats that have had surgery.
http://www.amazon.com/QuikClean-Waterless-Shampoo-Fort-Dodge/dp/B000RI3YQC


----------



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks! Quik Clean worked wonderful. I even gave him an amateur haircut today. Although I'm a hairstylist, dog grooming is not my forte, I'll leave it to the professionals, but I did a pretty good job with an extra pair of clippers I had. Tomorrow he goes to have an X-Ray, probably won't get the pins out though. It's been a month since he broke his leg.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Poor boy  Hope he's feeling better soon.

Glad you found something that works.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Your welcome. I wish Harry a speedy recovery!


----------

